# Unable to install FreeBSD on Thinkpad X40



## GKodi (Nov 29, 2022)

I  am trying to install FreeBSD on a Thinkpad X40 laptop. I started installing FreeBSD 13 and tried all the versions until version 10. When I try to install it from DVD it shows the below message and restarts.


```
agp1: <Intel 82855GME (855GME GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci1
panic: make_dev_sv: bad si_name (erroe=17, si_name=agpgart)
cpuid =0
time = 1
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0x107540f at kdb_backtrace+0x4f
......
......
#17 0x1065a03 at device_attach+0x303
Uptime: 1s
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort.
```

Then, I tried adding these commands by selecting boot option 3 after searching google for a solution.


```
set hint.agp.1.disabled="1"
boot
```

Then boot loading works beyond the point where I was stuck before, however, after a few seconds, it stuck again with the below error message.


```
....
acpi_dock1: <ACPI Docking Station> on acpi0
uhub4:detached
driver bug: Unable to set devclass (class: uart devname: (unknown))
driver bug: Unable to set devclass (class: uart devname: (unknown))
```

I tried to install both using a dock DVD drive and an external USB DVD drive. But no success.

Then finally I end up installing NetBSD (it works well). But I really love to install FreeBSD to Thinkpad X40 if possible.
(For your information: FreeBSD 13 works well with the Thinkpad X41 (tablet) version).

Thank you so much for your time and looking forward to any suggestions.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2022)

See if there's a BIOS/UEFI firmware update. Those often help.


----------



## GKodi (Dec 1, 2022)

Thank you so much again for your suggestion. I tried updating both the BIOS and Embedded controller programs. Both were the most updated versions. Then I tried using a pre-installed FreeBSD 13 hard disk (from Thinkpad X41), but it also gave the same error and rebooted within 15 seconds during the booting process.


----------



## oOiOo (Dec 1, 2022)

It seems that there is a patch but it is not yet merged to STABLE :






						187015 – agp(4): Panic make_dev_credv: bad si_name (error=17, si_name=agpgart)
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				








						src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## GKodi (Dec 2, 2022)

Since I have limited knowledge of OS kernels, it will be difficult for me to test the patch without some guidance. But, I am very happy to test any updates or patches with some instructions or suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## GKodi (Dec 6, 2022)

I want to inform you that, I tried to install FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT to ThinkPad X40, but the error was the same.


----------



## oOiOo (Dec 16, 2022)

You should report this here:





						187015 – agp(4): Panic make_dev_credv: bad si_name (error=17, si_name=agpgart)
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## GKodi (Dec 16, 2022)

oOiOo said:


> You should report this here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply, I reported there.


----------

